# Tesco Cornflour - anyone tried this for PWO shake?



## Ultra_Combo (Mar 21, 2009)

43p per 250g:

http://www.mysupermarket.co.uk/tesco-price-comparison/Flour/Tesco_Cornflour_250g.html


nutrientper 100g Energy kCal377kCalEnergy kJ1,600kJProtein0.6gCarbohydrate92.0gof which sugarsTrace Fat0.7gof which saturates0.1gFibre0.1gSodium0.1g 

planning on using 50g of this with 50g whey, anyone tried it?

does it mix + taste ok?


----------



## Stork (Jun 21, 2008)

very very thick, and has a funky taste.

Cornflour is used as a thickener in mexican foods and some stews. It lumps up quite easily, usually you need to cook it and stir a lot to get a smooth consistency.

Also I expect it's pretty high-GI since it's such a refined grain. Maltodextrin would probably be better.

Would not recommend!


----------



## Gaz_1989 (Apr 30, 2009)

This is used by alot of people in Post Workout Shakes mate.

Im told it does the same thing as maltodextrin.

You can get 2.5kg Malto for £8 on My-Protein. Which works out at 80p per 250g, im guessing its gonna taste alot better though.

Gaz


----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)

I use Co-op cornflour

70 odd p for a 1kg, been using it for about 3/4 months

I just wack 80g in a shaker and neck it with whey

(should really take it seperate but I cant be ****d carrying 2 shakers to the gym)


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

its almost identical to WMS i have used it before.


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

wouldnt a fast acting carb like dextrose be better after a workout?

isnt malto used PREworkout as it is long lasting (slow release) and has to go top the liver before it can be use by the body?


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

As Hilly said. Same as Waxy Maize Starch (Maize is Corn). The only difference is the name and the price tag.

Personally, in my Post WO shake I can't taste it and it thickens it up nicely aswell as it's usully thin with just water.


----------



## nibbsey (Feb 12, 2008)

I've used it and it tastes the same as My Protein WMS when mixed with a protein shake, bl00dy lovely...


----------



## Gaz_1989 (Apr 30, 2009)

HJL said:


> wouldnt a fast acting carb like dextrose be better after a workout?
> 
> isnt malto used PREworkout as it is long lasting (slow release) and has to go top the liver before it can be use by the body?


Is this correct?

I always thought malto was fast acting and ideal for PWO Shakes? Is WMS/Cornflour a better choice?

Gaz


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

Maltodextrin is 'slower' than dextrose but it's not a slow carb. It's High GI


----------



## Gaz_1989 (Apr 30, 2009)

So is dextrose a better choice than malto Post Workout?

Thanks


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

I think a combination of both if your looking at dextrose/malto route.

Check out this link for a bit of info...

http://professionalwhey.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=63


----------



## Gaz_1989 (Apr 30, 2009)

Cheers for the link mate.

Reps


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

malto/dextrose/vitagrdo/wms/cornflour/banana and kids cereal are all good pwo IMO for creating insulin spike etc.

some people prefer low gi like oats as some are of the thought that a workout creates enough of an insulin spike by itself.


----------



## Ultra_Combo (Mar 21, 2009)

Tried it, mixes and tastes pretty good with orange juice, give it a shot!


----------

